# Weekend on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Apr 22, 2013)

I did four butts on Friday night and did two briskets, two fatties, one pastrami, and a rack of spares on Sunday. This Akorn may change my backyard BBQ'n life! Love that thing!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

Were you ever able to figure out how much room was between the warming rack and the dome lid in the center? I can't find one locally to see for myself.

That's a lot of nice Q. That would feed me for a year, lol.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not into smoking but I had to comment that every time someone in the forum posts about this grill/smoker I do a double take and misread it as Akron (you know that city in Ohio) where I went to nursing school.  BTW - the food looks awesome!  If you need to get rid of some of it, I can PM you my address!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow!  I'm hungry now...


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 22, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Were you ever able to figure out how much room was between the warming rack and the dome lid in the center? I can't find one locally to see for myself.
> 
> That's a lot of nice Q. That would feed me for a year, lol.


 
I have not measured but I will this evening and report back. But, it is atleast 4". I used a 15" x 2" cake pan with sand in it as a difusser.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2013)

4"... that's not much room. Thanks. That's close enough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't had lunch yet. Now I'm really starving. That looks great. I need to go eat.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 24, 2013)

pacanis said:


> 4"... that's not much room. Thanks. That's close enough.


 
Yep what I guessed, four inches.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 25, 2013)

All looks fabulous!


----------

